# viper 5901 front defroster problem



## tom0621 (Sep 27, 2011)

i have and 03 acura tl and had the viper 5901 installed just noticed that my front defroster doesnt work. The light comes on but still blows out of the vents. Anyone have the same problem?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Take it back, to who installed it sounds like it wasnt installed properly. Easy way to tell is when its cold does the defroster get hot when remote started? If it does get hot you may have vent problems, within the dashboard of the car.


----------

